# Fried Chicken



## depaul (Aug 3, 2009)

I am new in the forum and this may be an old topic.I intoduced fried chicken to my menu and chicken I bought from suppliers were too small.(as we know they are pre cooked ) My place is famous for large portions.I bought chicken from Costco and made my chicken.The crust is not coming that crispy.I do not have 20 to 30 min to cook from raw stage to full cooking.I marinade them in butter milk with seasoning for 24 hours.steam them and use flour, egg wash and flour.I store them in the walk in and fry to the order.Taste is great, but the crust is not that crispy.Then tried flour, egg wash,dredge in corn flakes and then flour. still it is not crispy like chicken from fried c hicken places.

any suggestions.I know all the KFC, Church's are pre cooked and they just cook it for few min


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

wish I could help with this. 

I never have found a 'quick' way to produce decent fried chicken, other than to pressure cook it. Even that gives a sub standard product.

If the chicken is popular enough, you might project out your order needs, and do the Chicken in stages. This will have excellent Chicken coming out in batches, timed to your order needs.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Instead of steaming, why don't you try prefrying almost to the point of doneness (I mean the chicken is done, but the crust is still pale), then storing them on racks in the cooler until your orders come up. The only other reason I could see why you're not getting crispy is that your oil is at too low a temp?

I've also been to restaurants here in SC and also in NC that have FC on the menu - a lot of them have a statement that says, 'fried chicken requires a 20-30 minute wait'. If your chicken is really, really good, they'll wait that long!

Another suggestion I've seen quite a few restaurants doing here is only using boneless breast pieces for fried chicken. Cuts down the cooking time and all that pre-prep time, and is delicious. Makes some folks feel better thinking they're getting a 'lower fat' - ha-ha - piece of chicken. :lol:


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Great thinking. Actually to others its a natural way of cooking chicken. It should be preheat in order to make a good crunchy quality. I used bread crumbs to make a very nice texture and the crispiness is good.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Because you're par-cooking and holding you've got a couple of problems. One is soggy skin, and the other soggy crust.

The skin gets soggy from your par-cook method and low temperature (pretty much the same thing). 

The sogginess is coming from water on the skin, which is then penetrating the batter. When the chicken is cooked in the oil, the moisture turns into steam and "steams" the batter from the inside.

The chicken skin must be absolutely dry when it's breaded. 

In your case, even though you're using a breading procedure, you're actually making a sort of batter by holding the chicken breaded for as long as you do. Worst of both worlds.

You could modify it by freezing instead of refrigerating; but I'd expect it wouldn't do a great job for the crust, and introduce a lot of other problems as well -- like toughness, and cooking all the way through.

If you want to continue par-cooking, the best answer is probably holding off on the breading until just before frying; and that should solve your problem -- at least for the crust. You'll still get flabby skin underneath, but at least the crust should be crisp. I often fry chicken which has been par-cooked in the smoker (smoking is almost as bad as steaming when it comes to flabby skin). From a texture standpoint, it's adequate and not ideal. 

I don't know if par-frying chicken would work. Par-frying works with some things, but I've never tried it with anything breaded. I'd be afraid the crust would break from all the expansion and contraction. Worth trying.

While you haven't said what temperature you hold your oil at, fried chicken and other breaded foods crisp at a fairly low temperature. You can fry at 325F, and indeed many people do to insure that the crust doesn't burn while the chicken cooks through. But again, a higher temp is worth trying. What can it hurt?

I think most chains which don't pressure fry (KFC Original) or "broast," simply bread raw, then deepfry. Deep fried pieces should take less than 10 minutes, and not 20 to 30. It's pan frying which takes awhile. You might consider deep frying if you aren't already.

Paranthetically, you can fry chickent at a fairly low temperature (as low as 325F) and still get crisp breading and skin. (Relatively) low temp frying is often done to make sure the breading doesn't burn while the meat cooks through. You'll want to fool around with temp until you find whatever works best. 

Good luck,
BDL


----------



## depaul (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you, First I tried to cook raw chicken and in 350 F deep fryer and crust got brown and inside was raw. That's why I tried this method.I used to work in many family and casual restaurants and we bought chicken for suppliers like Sysco. They are pre cooked and we cook in the fryer from the frozen stage for 3 to 5 min.Does any one has any idea how those large companies do that?
I like you idea of seving boneless breast pieces, but right now my lrgs and thigh demand is is way too high.
do you think instead of steaming if I get a "Turbo Chef" and pre cook in that?


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Being a southern gal, I have been frying chicken from the time I could be trusted to not catch myself on fire (standing on kitchen chair). The day before I cut up into parts, salt and pepper (whatever you like) then making sure there is plenty of moisture in the vessle, pop in fridge overnite. Next day remove and bring to room temp (F**K the poultry Natzis) and dredge (do not dry the chicken off...you want the flour to stick) in seasoned flour...let sit until the flour looks wet then dredge again. Which ever way you do it...make sure there is plenty of hot veg shortening (not oil) in your pan....pop those babies in the fry lader (or cast iron) and cover for about five minutes. This will make your crust stick to the skin...remove the cover and fry till golden brown. Do not crowd the pan... remove to cooling rack positioned over a hotel pan (keep warm in oven until ready to serve). If I could pick one fave tip...do not crowd the pan!


----------



## depaul (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you very much for youd detailed ideas.You mentioned that chicken should be dry when breadding.Suppose I am not steaming and just marinade in butter milk over night.when you pull out the piece for the butter milk it is really wet.do I have to dry that in a paper towel or some thing.
At the very beginning I tried to cook raw chicken, breaded(just flour, egg wash, flour)in 350 F fryer and the crust for almost over brown, but inside was raw.If my oil is 3 to 4 days old it got worst. That why_ tried the steaming method.so far every one likes the flavor, meat texture etc..crust is the issue._

_also first i tried to freeze right after breading and cooked even par cooked chicken in the fryer 350 and still inside was cold.Shall i throw in the microwave for 2 min to overcome that issue or will it ruin the crust again_

_Then you mentioned pressure frying and broast. You think KFC and other fired chicken places cook form the raw stage.Very first time I bought fried chicken from Sysco and American and both were pre cooked, but very small pieces._

_what do you think about Turbo chef(very expensive) or similar equipment from Amana._

_I also went to some braekfast places they serve Waffle with fried chicken and come our really fast.I wonder they do par cooked ones also.So what you are saying is pan frying takes about 20 deep frying should take 10 ?_


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with flour breading chicken strips and frying up for your breakfast waffles! Probably a lot less waste on the plate.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Depaul,

First, I think you should be asking your question in the pro forum.

I can't give you an answer about the Turbo Chef -- it and similar higher-tech stuff is out of my experience.

Your best shot is probably to hold off breading until needed. Yes, the underlying skin will be a bit flabby from the steaming; but, as you said, no one's complaining about it. The problem is the crust itself. As is so often true_ a minute_ is the most likely solution.

Burnt outside - raw inside is not uncommon when large pieces are deep-fried at 350. Often the fryer is set lower than 350F for frying chicken. 325F is not at all uncommon. Whether your kitchen can handle a lower fryer temp, or an extra fry-o-lator is another question.

Yes -- about 20 minutes for pan frying, and about 10 minutes for deep frying. About. Breasts cook fastest in the deep fryer, thighs slowest.

Probably not a big issue, but quite possibly related is the color and age of the oil in your fryer. Broken oil will not fry as crsip. If it's putting color on the food, it's time to filter or change. If it's showing color after four days, it's time to change.

I admire your dedication and follow up in trying to improve your output. Your kind of effort is always rewarded.

BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I have been in the TYSON Plant and yes their chicken is pre steamed. But and a big but is why soak in buttermil and seasoning then steam?? Your losing all the buttermilk and seasoning. Steam first in a steamer pan, let drain well chill quickly, then proceed with breading any kind you want . Fry at least at 360 and don't put to much in pan at one time(you will cool down fat to much) The degree of crispness sometimes depends on time in fryer, the longer the crisper but don't burn. Drain well and serve right away.(another tip to your flour add a bit of cornstarch as when it hits hot oil it seals better then flour. 
The reason places by the precooked pre breaded is so that when you get it it is not raw on inside, and when shipped is not as subject to bacteria .As many people cooking it do not have a clue as to when it is done. And at service time it cooks quicker therefore ,maximizing table turnover and overall speed.


----------



## ecce south afri (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, We supply Catering Equipment to many food outlets and have a bit of experience with fried chicken outlets. The best way to get a crisp crust whilst the inside remains moist, yet cooked is to use a Pressure Fryer. These machines can take about 30 pieces of chicken and cook them to perfection in about 12 / 13 mins at 150 deg C.

Soak the chicken in water coat with flower and spices,or any other coating lay them in the layered basket and drop them in the oil, close the clamp lid, set the timer. and wait 13 mins.

Perfect chicken.

In South Africa we sell these Pressure Fryers for about 25000.00 ZAR


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pressure fryers are indeed very good.I have only worked in 1 place that had it, butit produced great crispy and not greasy chicken. I believe most chicken places use them, and they are sure worth it. The one I used also consumed very little fat.. They are expensive and have some maintenance issues.


----------



## ecce south afri (Nov 22, 2012)

We have sold many pressure fryers here in South Africa, with very little problems, I don't know what make you use. Our 1st one we sold was 6 years ago. We have not had any problems with this machine to date. The only problem We have experienced is that one machine's pressure gauge failed. As for the price, at about $4000.00 plus shipping I hardly think this is expensive. Sean


----------

